# Byron Ferguson Wedding Ring Shot



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

A friend sent me a link to an old clip of Byron Ferguson shooting an arrow through his wife's wedding ring. Decided I wanted to give it a try, but my wife thought I was nuts when I asked if I could use her ring. So I came up with a substitute and gave it a try. Let me tell you it is not as easy as ole Byron made it look........


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice shot!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Byron Ferguson is an amazing shot, not to put your shot to shame...that was awesome Derek! I have seen the BF on the History Channel and he can hit an asprin mid flight. His toughest challenge was hitting a drop of water that was falling and by goodness he eventually did it!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Silverspoon said:


> Byron Ferguson is an amazing shot, not to put your shot to shame...that was awesome Derek! I have seen the BF on the History Channel and he can hit an asprin mid flight. His toughest challenge was hitting a drop of water that was falling and by goodness he eventually did it!


Yes sir ole Byron is pretty much unrivalled with the only guy that would even come close being Papa Bear. Fred Bear never got into the trick shots, but the man could shoot. I think the mold was broken after the two of them were made.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*Threading a needle...*

Nice shot.. ive been enjoying the last couple shots you've posted... keep it up...

Ever try threading a needle...?? :biggrin:

-Sweat


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I left you a msg there D.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> I left you a msg there D.


Yep, and I answered.........it took a lot of stetching......

BTW I'm looking for a volunteer for this week's shot............Lets just say it has something to do with William Tell......


----------

